# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Pics and video of Bumble Bee Walking Toads (aka.Melanophryniscus stelzneri)

## Stemcellular

I don't generally post here that much but thought you would all enjoy some pics and video of my newest acquisitions. 

YouTube - M. stelzneri close up video

YouTube - M. stelzneri running

YouTube - Melanophryniscus stelzneri

----------


## Kurt

I am hoping to get some locally soon, may have to wait till Manchester or ride down to Regal.

----------


## John Clare

Thanks for sharing, Ray.  Can't wait to see them in person!

----------


## Kurt

Me too!

----------


## Ebony

A very cool wee frog. Quite fast on his/her feet. Thanks for that :Smile: .

----------


## StephenLS

I love those toads ... haven't seen them in UK for a long time though  :Frown:

----------


## John Clare

Ray let me loose in his frog room again tonight.  Here are the Melanophyrniscus stelzneri photos I came away with:





Flash or Defense colouration - note how it's located at the two ends of the body.  Do these toads exhibit the unken reflex?

----------


## SethD

Nice pic's John.

----------


## John Clare

Thanks Seth!  I would love to repost your care sheet here, please  :Wink: .

----------


## Kurt

What care sheet is this?

----------


## Kurt

Never  mind, I found it. http://www.amphibiancare.com/frogs/c...ingtoad01.html

----------


## hyla

Do they walk on their toepads? I doubt if that is the correct word for that but it just looks from the first video he was tiptoeing...And how did you get a pic of that one upside down like that, John? I assume the frog was still alive when you took it!

----------


## Kurt

They don't have toe pads, so it would be just fingers and toes. I seriously doubt that Ray let John kill his toad so he could get a picture of it.

----------


## John Clare

They're walking in some of the photos.  Ray turned the frog over, let it settle and I took the photo.

----------


## hyla

Of course I didnt think John killed it! I figured it was just some sort of "frog whispering" on his part!  :Smile:

----------

